# Setting up a low tech paludarium



## RoXSaida (3 Jan 2019)

Hello everyone ! I'm setting up my first "real aquascape" and I wanted to create a paludarium in my 30L nothing too crazy I want to keep everything simple.

I was inspired by this paludarium : 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			





So I started to play around with the rock and try to create an hardscape :














I think that it look pretty bad I don't know... What do you think ? How can I Improve this ?


----------



## Edvet (3 Jan 2019)

Can''t see the pics


----------



## foxfish (3 Jan 2019)

I don’t think that round stones will fit together to make a naturally looking display.


----------



## Edvet (3 Jan 2019)

Ah, can see tthem now.
Stacking round stones doesn't "feel'' natural. You can use 2 or 3 ''scattered''  and half buried like in a river. (not to mention stones crashing down when doing maintenance)


----------



## Kezzab (3 Jan 2019)

I actually think that looks not bad. Are you going to fill the area behind with soil?

Once it's planted i suspect you will barely notice the hardscape, especially if you cover witj moss etc.

K


----------



## Keith GH (3 Jan 2019)

RoXSaida, 



RoXSaida said:


> I think that it look pretty bad I don't know... What do you think ? How can I Improve this


You said it not me.
Do a lot of research first.  Here is a link that should help you.
Its a wonder with all those big heavy rocks you still have a tank.
Make a Mock Tank first and work in that other than it's a lot easier its far safer.



Make it to the same size as your tank using an old cardboard box if necessary.

https://www.google.com/search?q=30l...mtHfAhUDxLwKHWznC10Q_AUIDigB&biw=1024&bih=527

Keith


----------



## RoXSaida (3 Jan 2019)

Thanks you all !


> foxfish
> I don’t think that round stones will fit together to make a naturally looking display.





> Ah, can see tthem now.
> Stacking round stones doesn't "feel'' natural. You can use 2 or 3 ''scattered'' and half buried like in a river. (not to mention stones crashing down when doing maintenance)



Yea I'm gonna remove some of these round stones and try to find something else.



> I actually think that looks not bad. Are you going to fill the area behind with soil?



Yes ! I'm gonna fill the back with soil !



> Make a Mock Tank first and work in that other than it's a lot easier its far safer.



Thanks I will try outside of the tank for the moment like so I will not damage it.

I will keep you uptaded guys !


----------



## RoXSaida (6 Jan 2019)

Hi ! So after multiple try with less stones I got this what do you think ?


----------



## TBRO (6 Jan 2019)

Looks much better than the pebbles. You might want to consider moving the right hand bottom rock back from the glass a bit. Can make cleaning difficult! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RoXSaida (7 Jan 2019)

Thanks ! I will move it back a bit.


----------



## RoXSaida (10 Jan 2019)

I was wondering something guys, what type of soil do I need for paludarium ? Especially for plants outside water ?


----------



## TBRO (10 Jan 2019)

Standard aqua soil (Tropica, ADA etc) Could be poured in behind the rocks, just make sure you plug all the gaps with filter wool. You could work without soil and just plant in the gaps (that’s what I’m doing)

Personally I would just use some nice sand or gravel over the glass on the left side. 

T


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RoXSaida (13 Jan 2019)

Thanks !


----------



## RoXSaida (18 Jan 2019)

Hi guys, now next step is plants !


----------

